# sewer camera/sonde repair parts



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've already googled so spare me the "look it up" advice. 

I have an older Spartan sewer camera that I need parts for. Until about a month ago I had in field support and could have had the Spartan guy come out and repair it on site (I don't want to ship it, who knows when it will come back or what will happen to it along the way). So I had been in contact with the guy trying to complete the diagnostic phase and schedule a time for him to come. I talked to him on a Friday but when I called him back on Monday I was informed that he was no longer with the company. 

Spartans website has a section for repair parts but it is only for ProVision and ProVision 2.0, my system is much older. I bought it used in 2007 so I'm really not even sure how old it is. I have a serial number but no model number.

I haven't been able to find any source for repair parts online, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Anybody want to steer me in the right direction here?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not call them on Monday directly and see if their main office can help you.

(815) 539-7411


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've already done that. The options they present are: pack it up and ship it to them for repair or, of course, purchase a new camera system from them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I've already done that. The options they present are: pack it up and ship it to them for repair or, of course, purchase a new camera system from them.


 So ship it to them. No big deal,, zip tie all loose parts to reel frame. And I mean good. Then take it to UPS or wherever they professionally box things for shipping. Have them bubble wrap and put in box and top off with foam peanuts. It will be fine. Just be dogmatic about it. Will cost bout 25.00 to do this. Then ship. Ask for price quote before before repairing. Never know they may take it in trade, maybe not. Cams are so expensive it may be well worth it. If you don't want to do that give it to me I will pay shipping. :whistling2:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, i'm not sure what sort of camera you're talking about but i can assure you that i couldn't ship this to my next door neighbor for $25.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> yeah, i'm not sure what sort of camera you're talking about but i can assure you that i couldn't ship this to my next door neighbor for $25.


I said the $25 was to have it boxed properly for shipment. Sending the shipment is $50 or so. Maybe $75. ???? That all depends on where, how far, how heavy etc.


----------



## bones (Jun 16, 2008)

Spartan had me ship mine to Texas last time i had it repaired.
Don't remember what shipping was though.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Spartan or at least the older ones were made by SRECO.

I don't know if this company works on Spartans or not, but their turn around time could not be any better. Utiltiy Equipment Technology, Rockwall Tx 972-771-8958.

They called and said they recieved our unit and would call us in the morning with a price. They called about 8:00 the next morning we told them to go ahead and at 1:30 that afternoon it was setting on our floor.


----------

